# More Experiments with Pendants



## Grizz (Aug 18, 2009)

Here are a couple I started off at the scroll saw. Not too complicated, but I may be building on to some ideas. Cherry and Walnut are the woods.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 18, 2009)

Your making some good looking pendants Jon.


----------



## gad5264 (Aug 18, 2009)

FANTASTIC, I think these look great and the future of pendants is limitless.


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 18, 2009)

Seeing your skill level with a scroll saw have you thought of just doing a plain pendant and then scrolling a flower or some other design into it Jon? 

Either way..keep up the good work.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 18, 2009)

Those look great!


----------



## Grizz (Aug 18, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> Seeing your skill level with a scroll saw have you thought of just doing a plain pendant and then scrolling a flower or some other design into it Jon?
> 
> Either way..keep up the good work.



Yea, I'm working on some ideas.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 18, 2009)

I like it!

I've been thinking about something along the same lines, but I don't know that I have the skill (or the saw) to pull off what I want to do.

  -Barry


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 19, 2009)

uh oh! someones getting good at this. Nicely done!!
Perhaps we need a new IAP site, International Association of Pendantmakers.


----------



## herbk (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi, I have another question.  I was wondering what type of finish you are using on the wooden pendants?  What do you do to the backs?  I am also having a problem with the pendant coming off the double back tape before I am finished turning and drilling it.  I am using the turners DB tape I purchase from wood craft.  Any advice????


----------



## Grizz (Aug 27, 2009)

herbk said:


> Hi, I have another question.  I was wondering what type of finish you are using on the wooden pendants?  What do you do to the backs?  I am also having a problem with the pendant coming off the double back tape before I am finished turning and drilling it.  I am using the turners DB tape I purchase from wood craft.  Any advice????



The back side is flatter, although I try to curve all the way around.  I use Golf club industry standard double sided grip tape.  Golfworks.com has the stuff.


----------



## herbk (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info.   Nice work by the way.  What type of finish are you using CA, or hard wax?


----------



## Grizz (Aug 27, 2009)

herbk said:


> Thanks for the info.   Nice work by the way.  What type of finish are you using CA, or hard wax?



I put on a coat of shellac and then some wipe on poly.


----------



## herbk (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks, I may try that.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 29, 2009)

I really llike your pendants and the others I've seen. I purchased one of the pendant backer plate things but need help on how they are used. Has someone posted  instructions on how they are used/ Sign me confused. If insturctions have been posted I must have missed them. 
Doa good turn daily!
Don



Grizz said:


> Here are a couple I started off at the scroll saw. Not too complicated, but I may be building on to some ideas. Cherry and Walnut are the woods.


----------



## herbk (Aug 30, 2009)

Look in this forum (questions about pendant backer plate) there is a short discription of use.  Good Luck


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 30, 2009)

Don maybe this will help ya  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49636&highlight=pendant+backer+plate


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 30, 2009)

really niice designs! You are getting in touch with your feminine side, I see. JK!


----------



## Grizz (Aug 30, 2009)

Glenn McCullough said:


> really niice designs! You are getting in touch with your feminine side, I see. JK!



I  would like to think of it as my 'softer' side or 'gentler' side.  :wink:


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks new "local chapter coordinator" for the link and congrats on your new job.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


Rollerbob said:


> Don maybe this will help ya  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49636&highlight=pendant+backer+plate


----------



## herbk (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi, another question for those of you who have been making these pendants for awhile.  I see many complete the backs first.  When do you drill the hole?  Do you drill it first then finish the piece and the hole or do you drill the hole last?  Do any of you polish the pieces using a beal system, or a regular buffer?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 2, 2009)

I sand the front then the back, then finish the back, then drill the hole and finish the front. I do not polish with buffer.


----------

